# Recover deleted msgs from xbox live?



## andyxeno

ray: Hi people back again for some help please, i have lost a friend from xbox live (possibly my son mucking about with xbox 360 not realising what he has done)and i can't remember for the life of me his gamertag! we sent msgs to each other frequently before this mishap occured but only a few msgs are retained for a short while i think anyway i was hoping someone would know if i could recover old or deleted msgs so i can retrieve his gamertag. A long-shot i know but you guys have been very helpful in the past and i thought i would ask:4-dontkno
thanks


----------



## -WOLF-

I seriously doubt there is any way, if their gone their gone.


----------



## deleted122510

Didn't I already help you with this problem like 2 weeks ago?


----------



## -WOLF-

andyxeno said:


> Hi people *back again* for some help


 Looks that way, I don't think this counts as spam or anything, as we are glad to help you and want to make sure your problem is resolved!


----------



## Steviee

andyxeno said:


> ray: Hi people back again for some help please, i have lost a friend from xbox live (possibly my son mucking about with xbox 360 not realising what he has done)and i can't remember for the life of me his gamertag! we sent msgs to each other frequently before this mishap occured but only a few msgs are retained for a short while i think anyway i was hoping someone would know if i could recover old or deleted msgs so i can retrieve his gamertag. A long-shot i know but you guys have been very helpful in the past and i thought i would ask:4-dontkno
> thanks


A few things you could try.

- Did you ever played a Online game with the person? Because for example Halo 3 you can see your game history and by that could see his current gamertag?
- Do you remember anybody from HIS friendlist? If so you could add his friend and than search in his friendlist for your friend.
-My english is very bad did you say that you still had a few messages from him and want to recover some other ones or don't you have any messages from him and want to recover some of his messages?
- Is he in your ''Recent players'' list? Its next to your friendlist i believe.
- Try to add names that look like his, trying isn't bad.
- Do you have his Email adress? 
- How do you know him in the first place? Do you know anybody that knows him?


----------



## andyxeno

Hi,@ 5niper wolf thanks for your quick reponse, @undocked windy no mate this is my first post on this problem. @steviee thanks none of them solutions will work i'm afraid.cheers anyway y'all thanks very much for your input it's a lost cause


----------



## Steviee

andyxeno said:


> Hi,@ 5niper wolf thanks for your quick reponse, @undocked windy no mate this is my first post on this problem. @steviee thanks none of them solutions will work i'm afraid.cheers anyway y'all thanks very much for your input it's a lost cause


Can i ask you how you met him? That would make it a bit easier to find him.


----------



## deleted122510

May I suggest using the "quote" function instead of "@" As it's easier on the eyes.


----------



## -WOLF-

See this is an example of *multi-quoting* just so you know, to mulit-quote, press the button to the right of the quote button, then press the same button but on another post and you won't see anything in the message box, but you will see that the button is orange/red that means it worked then you press the regular quote and you're done. Please use this system for quoting mutliple users in the future.


----------



## -WOLF-

andyxeno said:


> Hi,@ 5niper wolf thanks for your quick reponse, @undocked windy no mate this is my first post on this problem. @steviee thanks none of them solutions will work i'm afraid.cheers anyway y'all thanks very much for your input it's a lost cause





5NIPER_WOLF said:


> See this is an example of *multi-quoting* just so you know, to mulit-quote, press the button to the right of the quote button, then press the same button but on another post and you won't see anything in the message box, but you will see that the button is orange/red that means it worked. Please use this system for quoting mutliple users in the future.





Undocked Windy said:


> May I suggest using the "quote" function instead of "@" As it's easier on the eyes.


sorry, forgot the actual mutli-quote example


----------

